# Weekend projects?



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a holiday weekend here in the states, and lots of people take the opportunity to get things done around the house. Anyone plan on getting something done?

I work enough as it is, and I don't have anything planned, except for some trail riding with the family. The ol RZR needs a shakedown.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like fun......:thumb:

I'll probably be working.......every day is a holiday......I'm retired. Getting ready to head outside and see what I can do......there's always something to do. If I can't get in the garden, I'll cut the lawn. Still have some water in the front but that section is hosed due to the 24" gas main settling out. I plan on calling the gas company soon to see what they are going to do about it. My neighbors have the same problem and the guy next door has more water than me.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll be partying it up on the 71st floor at a high-rise building tomorrow night. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------

